# Autosleeper executive bodywork



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

The exterior of the 1995 Executive I have bought is looking rather "tired".I have used "back to black " on the bumpers and these show a great improvemet.Anyone any tips on what to use on the monocoque?
This is a great site and I have had a wealth of good advice. 
Many thanks to all contributors


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi gropes;

The auto-sleeper monocoques are glass fibre so you have to be careful what you use on them, polymers can damage glass fibre.

Autosleepers recommend using farecla products, you can get cutting compounds and polish from them which is polymer-free for use on your pride and joy and they will also give you good advice.

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/services.htm

http://www.farecla.com/automotive.asp?id=66&stage=Automotive&set=1

pete


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Gropes, As Pete above says we only use Farecla G3 on the fibreglass normally with a power mop. Whatever you do DO NOT use T Cut as it contains Ammonia. Why dont you pop into your nearest dealer & ask how much it would cost for the valeter to do it for you. You will probably be surprised at the cost & they do all the hard graft for you & all you do then is keep it clean & polished, Steve


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

try W5 bathroom mousse from LIDL brings it up great


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
To bowderlise a certain advert do you just "do what it says on the tin " rocky58?
My wife buys the w5 mousse for the bathroom so maybe I can give it a try.

Clive


----------

